
Show HN: Rebotify-Create your own chat bot for Facebook, Slack and Web - han_ma
https://www.rebotify.com
======
jastr
This is an interesting idea. I tried it out, but found the "tutorial" to
create your first bot confusing and unhelpful.'

edit: Now that I've logged out, I can't log back in.

~~~
han_ma
Hi, We are going to improve the tutorial soon. If you still can't log back in,
please let us know, we will help.

-Han

